# name this snake!!



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wife found it behind the kids potty the other day. I have never seen anything like it. But i'm guessing it is the colors it is because it is juvenille.... 

Top was dark blackish blue and yellow ring around neck.


















Belly was a brown/ burnt orange. Tryed to get a good pic but was too small to get a good belly shot.


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Northern ringneck, very small and unusual. I caught one last year in Algonquin park in central Ontario.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Used to see them all the time as a kid...haven't seen one in years now unfortunately.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

That's really cool, I've never seen one before.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

deff a first for me! It's always interesting what we get in the house. Usually after a warm rain i'm chasing frogs through the kitchen at 4:30 a.m. before work.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like a male so I will name him Bill.


----------



## PioneerMoose (Mar 29, 2008)

I am not a snake guy,while walking outdoors if I see them ahead of time before stepping on them I am fine. I will even pick them up for a bit; but if I found one in the house I would freak out. Even that one being so small I would think there has to be more. Even bigger ones.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Looks like a male so I will name him Bill.


 Dang you beet me to it.


----------

